# Russian style. Kadochnikov system



## rews

Greetings, you, friends!
I want to discuss Russian hand-to-hand combat in general and the Kadochnikov System in particular.

Примеры этой Системы:


----------



## rews

Examples of this System:


----------



## rews

Examples of this System:


----------



## rews




----------



## oldwarrior

It bet somewhere along the line that it comes from Spetznaz training lol thereby it is somewhat like how Krav Maga came about???


----------



## rews

Yes, this is an army system, but now it has been adapted to civilians as survival in extreme situations. The instructor on the latest videos trains civilians.
Completely civil technology :


----------



## rews

A small exam :


----------



## marques

What make(s) Kadochnikov System different from other Systems?


----------



## rews

In my opinion this is what Kadochnikov himself says about it: The system can be started to study at any age and any state of health. He told us: "I'm sick, I'm wounded and I can not respond with force to force, and I will have to survive in battle with a stronger, armed opponent or a group of opponents."


----------



## pdg

marques said:


> What make(s) Kadochnikov System different from other Systems?



I haven't watched the videos, but I can already see a couple of things not specifically covered in other things I've seen.

There's a shovel in one.

It includes sliding down the stairs (which really hurts BTW).


----------



## rews

The staircase refers to the section "Lower acrobatics", there are many different falls, somersaults, rifts, work with different surfaces and obstacles.
Here is an example:




Forgot to add. In the Kadochnikov system, all classes take place only on a rigid surface. The best surface is the asphalt surface.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Looks like an offshoot of Systema.


----------



## rews

Systema is an incomplete part of the Kadochnikov System.
Kadochnikov (he is now 83 years old) is considered a patriarch of Russian hand-to-hand combat. All "systems" have roots and its basic principles from Kadochnikov. Some of them are greatly simplified and have a bias in the personal preferences of the "creators of different systems"


----------



## oldwarrior

It's Spetznaz lol...


----------



## rews

On the benches were civil 
And here are the military:




this is the same for the military:




example of technology for self-defense of civilians.


----------



## marques

rews said:


> Forgot to add. In the Kadochnikov system, all classes take place only on a rigid surface. The best surface is the asphalt surface.


This is one thing I like in Systema. Self defence is on concrete! 

And these acrobatics... much more interesting than acrobatic kicks. People is killing, or at least hurting, themselves doing basic routine things just because they don’t have that supple reaction. When I hit the head in something... it hurts! 

On the other hand... to my view, it suffers the same issue of any non competitive style. They help each other because they know the expected reaction and anything else is either humiliating or will hurt, potentially. Once I did a jujitsu seminair and a black belt performing the wrist locks on me was rubbish, but it was all being done so fast that I chose just let go and go back home without injuries and without showing her she was still rubbish, regardless her long years’ training. Why to be that rude? For free?  (Also tried Systema a few months...)

Which reminds me another thing I like in Systema. It is trained slowly, at least a significant portion of the training from what I have seen.


----------



## rews

marques said:


> This is one thing I like in Systema. Self defence is on concrete!
> And these acrobatics... much more interesting than acrobatic kicks. People is killing, or at least hurting, themselves doing basic routine things just because they don’t have that supple reaction. When I hit the head in something... it hurts!
> On the other hand... to my view, it suffers the same issue of any non competitive style. They help each other because they know the expected reaction and anything else is either humiliating or will hurt, potentially. Once I did a jujitsu seminair and a black belt performing the wrist locks on me was rubbish, but it was all being done so fast that I chose just let go and go back home without injuries and without showing her she was still rubbish, regardless her long years’ training. Why to be that rude? For free?  (Also tried Systema a few months...)
> Which reminds me another thing I like in Systema. It is trained slowly, at least a significant portion of the training from what I have seen.



Performing exercises on hard surfaces people do not experience pain, if properly performed techniques. On all these videos there is no such thing that one can not teach a person within one hour in the idea of an individual element.
On the video where the exam, the person even did not get any light scratches.
By the way, people can not know what will happen and therefore play along. All the time, the same actions are done differently each time. All videos are shot live without rehearsals and contracts.
Slow speed of working allows avoiding injuries, errors in technology and gaining muscle memory and creating and strengthening neural networks and networks.

Here's a tougher lesson:


----------



## oldwarrior

rews said:


> Performing exercises on hard surfaces people do not experience pain, if properly performed techniques. On all these videos there is no such thing that one can not teach a person within one hour in the idea of an individual element.
> On the video where the exam, the person even did not get any light scratches.
> By the way, people can not know what will happen and therefore play along. All the time, the same actions are done differently each time. All videos are shot live without rehearsals and contracts.
> Slow speed of working allows avoiding injuries, errors in technology and gaining muscle memory and creating and strengthening neural networks and networks.



I don't entirely agree about the hard surface comment ad not getting injuries due to that. 

I would also like to add that all arts (Istand to be corrected ) at first you perform in slow motion until the student gets the technique (that could be minutes or hours or days depending on numerous variables. Your system is not the only one that does teaches that way and of what I have seen it is no better and no worse than most (not all) the arts and systems out there. 

It sounds as if you are on a recruiting drive lol... if you are then best of luck


----------



## rews

oldwarrior said:


> I don't entirely agree about the hard surface comment ad not getting injuries due to that.
> I would also like to add that all arts (Istand to be corrected ) at first you perform in slow motion until the student gets the technique (that could be minutes or hours or days depending on numerous variables. Your system is not the only one that does teaches that way and of what I have seen it is no better and no worse than most (not all) the arts and systems out there.
> It sounds as if you are on a recruiting drive lol... if you are then best of luck



I've been studying Kadochnikov's system since 1992, since 2007 I've been training people myself. During this time I do not know the case of injury on a hard surface. People study it smoothly. But those who trained on soft surfaces, and then come to me, can not make a small part of the fact that we have simple pupils
You can not demand what you did not learn


----------



## rews

Sorry, friends, if I did not answer right away. I live on another continent, a big difference in time.
On your forum, I'm just a guest


----------



## rews

Friends, maybe you will be interested in some of these exercises:


----------



## Buka

Welcome to MartialTalk, Rews.


----------



## rews

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Rews.


Thank you. Pleased to meet you. I believe that single combat unites people, regardless of the type of martial arts and the country in which they live.


----------



## rews

Greetings, you, friends! Here is another surface where you can work with the internal balance.
Although explanations occur in a foreign language for you, but the essence of what is happening can be understood


----------



## rews

Friends, on your forum there are guys studying all sorts of "Systems" ?


----------



## rews

My student performs self-insurance. Again, a hard surface.


----------



## pdg

rews said:


> Friends, on your forum there are guys studying all sorts of "Systems" ?



Yes, there's a broad range of arts studied.


----------



## rews

pdg said:


> Yes, there's a broad range of arts studied.


Hello ! About the "Sisem" that you mention you can learn more? Who is the instructor, maybe there is a link to the video?


----------



## marques

rews said:


> Friends, on your forum there are guys studying all sorts of "Systems" ?


Did for a few months. At that time, it was the Ryabko/Vasiliev ‘style’.

I found it half good, half not so good. Drop out due to job and the not so good half.


----------



## rews

marques said:


> Did for a few months. At that time, it was the Ryabko/Vasiliev ‘style’.
> 
> I found it half good, half not so good. Drop out due to job and the not so good half.


Vasiliev, although a student of Ryabko, is closer to the Kadochnikov System. Ryabko is more of a business project than martial art. It's my opinion.


----------



## Buka

rews said:


> My student performs self-insurance. Again, a hard surface.



I did those exact exercises for many years, and on hard surfaces of course. That made me smile.


----------



## rews

Buka said:


> I did those exact exercises for many years, and on hard surfaces of course. That made me smile.


This man has several master's degrees in Japanese arts. I taught him for two years the Kadochnikov System.


----------



## rews

Work on tactile sensations, almost Wing-chun


----------

